# Bedroom Excess ha



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

My setup might be humble compared to some but in a bedroom... slightly overkill

Pioneer Kuro Elite 111fd
Onkyo 805
Paradigm Studio 60 v.3 fronts
Paradigm CC-570 v.3 Center
Paradigm APD-590's sides
SVS SBS-01 Rears

The pictures show an SVS PB13 Ultra BUUUUT I am building 2 6 foot sonotunes with eD 19ov.02's... In a bedroom!


----------

